# Epsom salt for plant fertalizer



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

If you need the added Mg, yes.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You can use the fertilator over at APC if you're dosing EI. I use it every other day along with my micros and the plants have been responding very well to it.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I have had good success with it as well.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

I just started adding some this week. Ive been adding the same dose as my CSM+B and dosing on the same day.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I added it every week for my GH booster, So cheap and so easy.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

It's also a laxative for fish


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

When used regularly..........can make the aquarist regular.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

i was basically depending on the GH booster for the Mg but i since i only dose that once a week after a wc i might consider adding to the regular EI regimen.


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> When used regularly..........can make the aquarist regular.


:hihi:


----------



## regalesse (Dec 18, 2010)

i use it regularly and have had very good results in its use.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

shane3fan said:


> I just started adding some this week. Ive been adding the same dose as my CSM+B and dosing on the same day.


So add Mg along with csm+b and/or other iron?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

rickztahone said:


> i was basically depending on the GH booster for the Mg but i since i only dose that once a week after a wc i might consider adding to the regular EI regimen.


Some add MgSO4 to the trace mix. This is old school PMDD methods.

I add some there also even though it has some already.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

rickztahone said:


> So add Mg along with csm+b and/or other iron?


Yep, just add it with the CMS solution.

This was the way it was done when folks 1st started using CMS.........
See APD post and "the Krib" for references there.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

What's the "white" powder likely to be I sometimes see in the CMS? It's not granular or crystallized like Epsom salts or calcium chloride.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> Yep, just add it with the CMS solution.
> 
> This was the way it was done when folks 1st started using CMS.........
> See APD post and "the Krib" for references there.


thank you.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Or just add it dry to the tank.


----------

